# Help with unknown region (Diamand Mountain - South Slope)



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I drew out for the Anterless Elk hunt and got the region known as Diamond Mountain - South Slope. This was one of my last choices for a region (I was thinking I would get one of the other regions that I'm familiar with). After much research of the region (months and months) I decided to post a topic here to see if anyone could help me with this region. I've found that there is a ton of private land over there and don't really know where the "good spots" are. 5 topo maps later (some I even paid for) I am at a loss and really need some help. If you are familiar with this region please let me know. If not, well... it was worth a try.

Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

about 90% of that area is private i drew the archery elk there last year i have family that owns property there so i found some open areas behind thier property


----------



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know the best place to get maps that show you were the private and public land is? I was going to call DWR in Vernal or Uninta County tomorrow to see what they could offer. 

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah/Idaho map supply will have BLM maps that show ownership.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Warren Draw is public land and it holds elk during the regular season. Not sure about this time of year, would depend on snow levels.


----------



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

I talked to the GIS (Geographic Information Services) department for Uintah county and the director there was awesome. He gave me a link to the GIS portal which has all these topo maps (they are 1:24000) http://gis.utah.gov/usgs-1-24k-topograp ... -geotiff-2
He said to look at the following quads for that area.
NAME LOCATION

DONKEY FLAT Q1439
CROUSE RESERVOIR Q1341
BURNT CABIN GORGE Q1339
HOY MOUNTAIN Q1342
JENSEN RIDGE Q1440
SWALLOW CANYON Q1242
JONES HOLE Q1442
WARREN DRAW Q1241
BLAIR BASIN Q1340
ISLAND PARK Q1441
JACKSON DRAW Q1240
MOUNT LENA Q1239

He also sent me a property map for that area. If you would like it just PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.

I still need to do more research to see where to scout. If anyone has hunted this unit and could give me some insight, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

You can go to http://atlas.utah.gov/wildlife/viewer.htm and make a map showing elk winter range for that area. It might be helpful.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Dear Pete,

Does your hunt start on the 17th? if so I have the same tag. I wouldn't mind if we could help each other out. I am originally from Vernal, However I really do not know the area very well. I was able to talk to someone who had the hunt last year and they said that they found them on the south border north of island park road and that is probably where I will be starting next saturday. I do not have any snowmobiles. All I have is a mild lifted cherokee with some chains for the front. I might also be able to borrow a fourwheeler. I am a little worried about the snow. If you would like to hunt together or just share info during the hunt let me know. I sent you a PM with my phone number and email.



Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

This are is controlled by one large outfitter that contacts with the local owners for hunting rights. I have found their no trespassing signs even on public land. They are real jerks and think they own all the animals in the area. Watch out for DWR enforcement officer Randy Shiets (I am not sure the spelling) as he seems to be in with them and is a real a hole! 

Most of the land in the hills above the farm land is public, but it is tricky to get access as it is often surrounded by private. 

This hunt is the reason that I believe that the State should change the laws and not allow land owner permits to be sold for a profit! The State pays to manage this premium hunt for the benefit a private company! It isn't right.


----------



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Seven,

I emailed you that map along with the topo map link I got from the GIS dept. I am hunting with my father-in-law and brother-in-law. We have a big '77 blazer with 33" mudders so we'll see how far we can get. We are heading over to Vernal on Thursday night and staying until Tuesday. I'll try to contact you when we are in town (that is if I have cell service out there). Any information about this area would be awesome. I keep hearing that there is lots of private land but haven't really heard from anyone (well there was one guy) that actuall hunted that unit. If you have PM me and let's talk.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

dear pete,

I won't be out there this weekend. However if you do need anything like info or if you do get stuck I still have friends out there. Do you have a GPS? 


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am not sure of your hunt boundaries but I had a doe tag on the south slope about seven years ago.The river was the northern boudary and I don't recall any private property on that side of the river.I didn't see any elk but I saw alot of elk sign.Where I was at there was an old homestead,I cant remember what it is called but it's some kind of historic or interpretive center.It probablp doesn't help you but it is the little bit I know.Your area is probably on the north side of the river?


----------



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

I do have a GPS. If I see something I'll post my coordinates.

The DWR has boundary maps located here:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2008_antl ... untain.pdf


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

The jerk outfitter is 2 dog hunting and he is a real A-HOLE. He leases anyones property that will let them. once you are past either cattle guard you are on blm land and he cant stop you


----------



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone provide me with specifics, like which area you hunted in? Which roads you took? I'm trying my hardest to map out this hunt as carefully as I can so I don't run into private land or A hole outfitters.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Pete,

Like I said I am not really too familiar with the area, However I know on top is mostly private and from what I think the face is mostly BLM. as far as I know most of the slope north of Island park road is BLM untill you hit the top of the mountain. There is supposedly a road off of island park road right before the monument that will head north and if the snow is not bad will actually go all the way to the top. I never have taken it but it is on one of the maps I have. once on top is where there is a lot of private. someone can correct me if I am wrong. 


Mark


----------



## pcrino (Jan 7, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive. I said before I talked to the GIS department for Unintah county. I talked to the GIS Director, Jordan Merrell (awesome guy) and he basically told me (based off his property map he sent me) where the most public land is. Where I should go. Where to stay away from and what the condition of the area is (i.e. roads, snow, etc.). If I get a cow I'm sending this guy some jerky and a couple steaks. If you want to know what he told me just PM me and I'll be glad to share the info with you.

Thanks for all your help!

Pete


----------



## bulldoza (8 mo ago)

Hi. I drew the late rifle deer here this year 2022. Any additional info? Lessons learned?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

bulldoza said:


> Hi. I drew the late rifle deer here this year 2022. Any additional info? Lessons learned?


13 years later? 🤣

where do these people come from??


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> 13 years later? 🤣
> 
> where do these people come from??


Talk about thread resurrection


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

bulldoza said:


> Hi. I drew the late rifle deer here this year 2022. Any additional info? Lessons learned?


I've learned many a lesson since those days. I think the biggest lesson is the closer the animal is to the road the better it tastes. 

Install one of the land map apps like onx or basemap. Be respectful of the private land. But there is still plenty of public land to explore. And there is deer a lot of the places on the hunt. Take time to visit Jones hole fish hatchery and the suspension bridge at browns Park. Both are great lunch time activities. I would focus on north of the road going to Jones hole and on the east side of hunt area and maybe spend some time on the "rim" road.

Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> 13 years later? 🤣
> 
> where do these people come from??


Probably Uzbekistan. (and moms basement)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The late hunt can be a very cold hunt. The last time that I was out there was during the general hunt clear back in 1984. We were fishing in Crouse Reservoir and there was about 20' of ice off of the shore. The fish that we caught were frozen solid by the time that we got them to shore. We did find deer but they were on the private which wasn't a problem back then but now they are quite particular on who is on their land now days. 

As was mentioned get OnX and pay attention to where you are hunting.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

MooseMeat said:


> 13 years later? 🤣
> 
> where do these people come from??


Here I'll fix this. _Welcome to forum and congratulations on the tag. I see you searched Diamond Mountain and read an old thread. Sportsmen help each other and likely some good people will give you pointers to pay it forward. _


----------



## bulldoza (8 mo ago)

MooseMeat said:


> 13 years later? 🤣
> 
> where do these people come from??


Lol.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

There is a lot of private but more than half the unit is public


----------

